# password protect files



## travelgz (Oct 22, 2001)

Hi,
If I want to burn sensitive files onto a cd using Mac OS X, is there such a program I can use to lock the cd with a password?  I suppose, somethng like PGP, but then, 650 MB is a lot, no?  Does this exist or am I crazy?

Thanks!
G


----------



## walapu (Apr 2, 2008)

go to disk utility and click make new disk image and make it the size of your cd "maybe a little bit smaller if it dosent fit" but check password protect set your password. Them put all the stuff in the image you want in it and then burn it to the cd. Next time you mount it "as long as you didn't check to remember password it should ask you for your password. And there you have it a partly encrypted cd.


----------

